

Show HN: Notion – Be home, even when you're not - gbachik
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1044009888/notion-be-home-even-when-youre-not

======
jmstone617
I'm the Technical Co-Founder / Chief Software Architect of Notion and happy to
answer any questions (technical or otherwise) about our product. We're super
excited to get Notion into your home!

~~~
seren
Most of the examples are pretty self-explanatory, but I don't understand the
following one :

> If the door is opened and if it was you, a family member or someone else who
> opened it.

I don't think you are recording and analyzing door opening patterns... How
does it work ? Do you have to wear a RFID tag ?

